# I don't do enough 5-axis work to warrant a 5-axis machine



## phongnvt (Jun 27, 2017)

Many shops are currently making parts by moving them manually to different fixtures on 3-axis machines. Compared with this procedure, production can be increased greatly without much effort by using a 4- or a 5-axis machine. If simply a single- or dual-rotary indexing table was added, only slight edits would be needed to the CNC-code files. ExamDles are shown in Fiqures 1-5 and 1-6.








Moving to multiaxis machining requires thinking in space instead of in a flat plane. Dedicated multiaxis machines have been developed for the kind of indexing work shown in the accompanying Figures 1-7 and 1-8, using tombstone type fixtures

















Once you enter the multiaxis realm, new doors will be opened for your shop. your company will quickly become more adept and able to tackle more comDlex work. Before too long, your shop will start taking on more and more jobs, and will need to be exoanded


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

No advertising yet but I have a feeling it might be coming.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> No advertising yet but I have a feeling it might be coming.


yup...


----------



## phongnvt (Jun 27, 2017)

I just only share the knowledge about CNC. Why are you thinking I advertising???


----------



## BalloonEngineer (Mar 27, 2009)

Unfortunately, there has been a history here of various companies, mainly Chinese, spamming this board with advertisements for selling their machines. This board does accept advertising, if you wish to do that, Contacts are listed on the site home page. 

People here were afraid you might be another one because nothing you have posted yet has been relevant or of interest to the people on this board. This board is mainly for hobbyist woodworkers, and you have not posted anything relating to that. Your linked webpage is for a technical education institution in Vietnam. That is not a problem, we welcome members from anywhere in the world. Your English is excellent. But the social norm on this site is to introduce yourself. You list your location as the US. Put your true location. Tell us about yourself and what types of things you make. Beginners are welcome, so even if you are just interested, that is fine. 

Do you have a CNC router of your own or wanting to get one? Show us some of your own work. This is not a place for lectures about machine design, or software none of us use. From the website you list it seems like your company trains in ArtCAM. That would be useful and relevant. Maybe you can show us a project you have done in it, from concept, to completion. 

Richard


----------



## phongnvt (Jun 27, 2017)

That right!
i come from vietnamese and in vietnam i have trained CAD/CAM/CNC technology. I wanted to improve my skill so i participatied in forum.
I also make seo website so i want to take backlink from forum! Do you allow me, Admin? Unless I just only share my knowledge and study some another knowledge


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Fury, as BalloonEngineer pointed out to you, we regularly have Chinese CNC manufacturers try to get free advertising on the forum and your posts have been very similar to what they have posted. That is why we assumed that you were also doing this. If you are just interested in sharing knowledge then you are certainly welcome here and we encourage you to participate in other posts. I am not certain what you mean when you say you make seo websites. Could you please explain that better?


----------



## phongnvt (Jun 27, 2017)

I make seo website. It mean when i post new topic in forum, i will insert link from forum to my website (Mooncad . com). 
Every my post i will insert link to my website


----------



## BalloonEngineer (Mar 27, 2009)

Seo means search engine optimization. He is trying to make his website more popular by having links to popular websites. His twitter feed is full of links to cracked versions of CAD/CAM software (all too common in Asia). I gave him chance, now added to my ignore list. 

Richard


----------



## phongnvt (Jun 27, 2017)

I will be ban?


----------



## Tonto1 (Nov 10, 2016)

If I remember correctly, using or promoting "cracked" versions of software is frowned upon. It is not ethical to do so and should not be acceptable. Like I said, I'm not sure about the rules here, but on other forums that I'm a member of, that will get you banned. We would love to have you participate on this forum. I would love to see some of your work. Just realize we are good, honest people and we expect our other members to be as well. We have a great time here and enjoy ours and others woodworking.


----------

